# New tires for a 2012 LT RS - Need opinions



## DeanHensler (Jul 2, 2012)

I've got a 2012 Cruze LT RS with 53,000 miles on it. Time for new tires! I've been shopping around online and reading a lot of reviews. I'm looking for some opinions of other Cruze owners that have replaced the tires on their cars. Here is my list of important characteristics in order of importance.

1. Fuel Economy
2. Road Noise
3. Tread Life
4. Price
5. Handling

I have a light foot and drive more to conserve fuel than I do hot rodding around. Reading online I see that a lot of people like the Michelin Defenders. TireRack.com has them for $406 for a set of 4 including a $70 mail in rebate. That looks pretty attractive to me, but some of the reviews on there said they weren't good on gas mileage. I started out almost ready to buy a set of Goodyear Assurance Fuel Max tires, but the reviews on TireRack said the road noise is off the charts. I can't seem to find a tire that EVERYBODY likes.

For those of you that have replaced the tires on your Cruze, please let me know what you went with and why.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

At least on the OEM version of the Goodyear Fuel Max, they're no noisier than the Continental DWS's on our Fit. The OEM Goodyears on my Eco are almost worn down, and they're pretty quiet even with 4/32" of tread left. I liked them enough to get a second set. That set is in storage, waiting until the fall to go on. 

If Michelin makes the Energy Saver A/S in your size, I'd go with a set of those. They're noticeably more efficient than other Michelin LRR tires.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm going on 40,000 miles with my Goodyear Fuel Max and as much as I dislike Goodyear I really can't complain about these tires. They still have 5/32" tread left which should last me until I put my snows on this winter. Maybe I play my radio too loud (usually on 17-18) but I don't notice any excessive road noise. Are they HP tires.....definately not, but I also don't drive this car to the limits so they have satisfied my needs just fine.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

i put "goodyear assurance comfortred touring" tires on my cobalt and i cant say enough good things about them. the car rode soooo much better. they were great in rain and snow. i will be putting these on my cruze for sure


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Another tire that got great marks is the Continental PureContact. I almost got these, but the OEM Goodyears were $300 cheaper in the size the Eco takes. 

Between the Michelin Defenders and the Energy Saver A/S, the fuel economy nod goes to the A/S by a country mile. 

The folks who were panning the Goodyear AFM for noise were also Honda owners. I've driven and ridden in enough late-model Hondas to know that they have about zero sound deadening, and that tire noise especially comes through loud and clear. Our Fit's OEM tires got loud enough where we needed to yell when we were sitting next to each other in the front seats. Quieter replacements were much appreciated. Searching by brand, Chevrolet and Toyota owners do not have the same noise complaints that Honda owners have.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Best tire for all the criteria you mensioned is the Michelin Primacy MXM4.

Thats it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Poje said:


> Best tire for all the criteria you mensioned is the Michelin Primacy MXM4.
> 
> Thats it.


With tread life above handling by 2 spots, I'd recommend the MXV4 over the MXM. The MXM is slightly more of a better-handling tire, but I got 70,000 miles out of a set of MXV's once. On top of that, they're quiet, comfortable, and...expensive.

A friend put Defenders on his Mazda3. The road noise is much quieter than the Yokohamas on it before, but the handling is ruined. It feels so wishy-washy.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

If MPG is your concern stick with the Fuel max or get Bridgestone Ecopias


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Maybe I missed it but you never said if you have a 1LT, 2LT or LTZ. each come with different tires from the factory. I am going to assume you do not have a 1LT, since there is no way to get 53,000miles out of these Firestone Fr710.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

If most driving is highway-esque, it's possible to get long life out of tires. My OEM Goodyears are looking like they'll meet the rated lifespan in miles. Most of my driving is highway-esque, so I'm not surprised.


----------



## DeanHensler (Jul 2, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Maybe I missed it but you never said if you have a 1LT, 2LT or LTZ. each come with different tires from the factory. I am going to assume you do not have a 1LT, since there is no way to get 53,000miles out of these Firestone Fr710.


Yes it is a 1LT. Tire size is 215/60R16. OEM tires are Firestone. Would estimate they've got 5k miles left on them before they would start to hydroplane.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Maybe I missed it but you never said if you have a 1LT, 2LT or LTZ. each come with different tires from the factory. I am going to assume you do not have a 1LT, since there is no way to get 53,000miles out of these Firestone Fr710.


Sure you can, my friends '12 1LT that burned up had more than that on it with the original tires.

Another criteria for my tires is USA/Canadian made. Here are two sites to help find out where your tires are made.
All the D.O.T. Tire Plant Codes
How to Buy Union Made Tires (Updated)

Just bought some USA made Dunlops for a Grand Am.

Dean,
Sounds like you are going to be in the 55-60K mile range on the OEM tires.
What about just putting on another set of those? You know what the results will be.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Since yours is a 1LT, get the Michelin Energy Saver A/S. The folks on PriusChat have documented that it's the only tire that gets better fuel economy than their OEM LRR tires.


----------



## DeanHensler (Jul 2, 2012)

which would be better between these two: Goodyear Assurance Fuel Max or Michelin Energy Saver A/S


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Just get Michelin doggonit


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

DeanHensler said:


> which would be better between these two: Goodyear Assurance Fuel Max or Michelin Energy Saver A/S


On TireRack, folks like the Michelins more. They're also $30/more per tire. With money being no object and wanting fuel economy over all, go with the Michelins. If the MPG-king folks over at PriusChat are running those and liking them, it's hard to see a downside besides cost. 

I would have purchased a set of those for my Eco if Michelin made them in the 215/55-17 size the Eco takes. I got another set of OEM Goodyear AFM's instead. C'mon, Michelin, you're missing an opportunity to market to rich Volt owners!!!


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

sciphi said:


> On TireRack, folks like the Michelins more. They're also $30/more per tire. With money being no object and wanting fuel economy over all, go with the Michelins. If the MPG-king folks over at PriusChat are running those and liking them, it's hard to see a downside besides cost.
> 
> I would have purchased a set of those for my Eco if Michelin made them in the 215/55-17 size the Eco takes. I got another set of OEM Goodyear AFM's instead. C'mon, Michelin, you're missing an opportunity to market to rich Volt owners!!!



Not necesarily, often Tirerack has good specials on Tires and you can get High quality stuff for a good price.

Michelin Primacy MXM4


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Poje said:


> Not necesarily, often Tirerack has good specials on Tires and you can get High quality stuff for a good price.
> 
> Michelin*Primacy MXM4


Those are $193 each in my size. I paid $101 each for my new tires, before rebate and with shipping. Primacy MXM4's are good, but not for double the cost after shipping is included.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

^^^ What he said.


----------

